# Touche éjection et clé USB



## lolos71 (2 Juin 2009)

sur mon macbook 13 la touche éjection ne fonctionne pas pour une clé USB, il faut que je déplace l'icône sur la corbeille (apparence de la flèche) pour pouvoir l'enlever sans risque, par contre la touche marche pour les cd, est ce normal?


----------



## GillesF (2 Juin 2009)

Oui, la touche éjection est juste là pour éjecter les cd... tu n'es pas obligé de le mettre sur la corbeille, dans le finder tu peux cliquer sur la flèche éjection et tu peux aussi faire un clic droit et choisir "démonter le volume" ou un truc du style


----------



## lolos71 (2 Juin 2009)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Oui, la touche éjection est juste là pour éjecter les cd... tu n'es pas obligé de le mettre sur la corbeille, dans le finder tu peux cliquer sur la flèche éjection et tu peux aussi faire un clic droit et choisir "démonter le volume" ou un truc du style



La Flèche Ejection dans le finder, je ne connais pas.... c'est où?

Moi j'utilise plutôt le raccourci clavier cmd-E


----------



## Srident (2 Juin 2009)

Je crois, qu'il y a un raccourci de la flèche éjections dans les options de présentation, ...
Sinon, essaye clic droit sur le nom et "Ejecter"


----------



## GillesF (2 Juin 2009)

> La Flèche Ejection dans le finder, je ne connais pas.... c'est où?


Chez moi elle est juste à côté du nom de ma clé USB dans la liste "appareils"


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2009)

Ah oui évidement... Je pensais à une flèche dans la barre de menu.


----------



## lolos71 (3 Juin 2009)

oui dans fichier il y a éjecter ou la commande cmd E 

merci


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah oui évidement... Je pensais à une flèche dans la barre de menu.



oui oui, mais pour CD uniquement

ce bouton apparait lorsque plusieurs lecteurs/graveurs sont dans (ou branchés sur) le mac

sinon, à la mano: 

double clique sur le fichier eject.menu dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2009)

Ha le port USB qui serait capable de te déconnecter la clé et de la pousser avec un petit moteur pour qu'elle tombe du port gentillement ...  (comme les anciens lecteurs de disquettes Apple)

Faut pas rêver, c'est Intel Inside maintenant


----------

